# Home Build dust extraction



## gilljc (11 Jan 2015)

Wonder if anyone would post some pics of their dust extraction setups? I know that some of you have used plumbing pipes to improve their set up.
I have my hegner set up with vacuum attached to the lower fitting, and the flexi pipe set to blow as it is totally useless attached to the vacuum attachment. This set up is pretty inefficient in my experience, the blower blows all the sawdust all over the top of the saw and bench, and the vacuum still leaves a lot of dust under the saw. usually on my legs, I have to vacuum myself after a lot of work :roll: 
I have tried sawing with my vacuum nozzle held close to the work and it sucks up the dust a treat, so was thinking I could maybe try a different arrangement where I have one pipe going to the top of the saw and one from directly underneath the blade, sucking the dust down the way as opposed to across. Hoping this might work?
alternatively I could maybe box in the bottom of the saw to collect the dust and just run the vacuum to the top?
Would appreciate any advice and especially pics to give me some pointers, as I have struggled along in a mess for a few years now, and would like to sort it out now


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Jan 2015)

Hi Gill. Dust extraction has always been a problem for the scroll saw user and I don't think we will ever get a system that is 100% efficient. I have tried many ways to over come this problem and the system I use now is the most effective so far. The blower pipe blows the dust towards the suction pipe and this is good for the sawdust and most of the finer dust that becomes air born. It is not shown in the photo below but I have since made a box that is fixed under the bench and protrudes about 4 inches so it is under the bottom clamp and this catches most of the dust from underneath the saw. I got the idea from Martin. Again it catches the majority of the dust but after a long session I still have to brush my trousers off before making for the kitchen and another cuppa.

One of the problems with extracting the dust is that many try to couple up their vacuum to the blower hose so that it sucks instead of blowing, although this works it will soon render the vacuum useless as as the vacuum is under to much pressure and I burnt the motor out on one of my Henry's doing this. All tubing and pipe work used needs to be more or less the same size as the pipe that comes with the Henry. With the way I have rigged up mine I can swivel the hose fore and aft and also easily adjust the height to suit the thickness of the wood being cut.


----------



## bodgerbaz (11 Jan 2015)

I appreciate that dust extraction is a very important issue for a long and happy life but doesn't that dreadful monotone racket from Henry detract from the quiet pursuit of a gentle scroll Geoff? I'm assuming you also have to wear ear defenders to try to dull the Henry . . . and a mask of course?

I rigged up a very efficient blower system using the well documented eBay blue fish tank flexible 'links' system which now blows to the side instead of my face. All I need is to wear a face mask and can cut quite happily with just the throb of the scrollsaw to keep me company.

I know you're gonna say it ain't as good but it works and it's a lot quieter than having a vacuum cleaner drilling me brains out :wink: 

Barry


----------



## martinka (11 Jan 2015)

Mine is based on Geoff's idea. Suction is from above and below the table, and it's taken to a boxed in vac under the bench (not the Vax in the corner) which switches on and off with the saw. The top pipe swivels out of the way and can be shortened or extended depending on thickness of the wood being scrolled. There's a small box below the saw to catch any heavier stuff the vac misses.

To answer Barry, I have a 50w/c amp playing rock music to the neighbourhood, so the sound of the relatively quite vac isn't a problem. :mrgreen: The main reason I use suction is because I don't want the motorbike, car and my metalworking tools covered in sawdust.


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Jan 2015)

Barry. I have never had to wear ear defeners in the workshop. The Henry is just about the quietest vacuum on the market. I can easily hear the radio/CDs playing in the background when the Henry and the saw are working in harmony. The noisiest machine is the router table but even the noise from that is at an acceptable level, even the big Numatic I have is very quiet. Some of the household vacuums I have had in the past really did need ear defendes though.


----------



## bodgerbaz (11 Jan 2015)

Whoah Geoff. Henry quiet, router table 'acceptable' level, big Numatic very quiet.

Geoff, have you ever thought that you might be going deaf . . . I SAID, HAVE YOU EVER THOUGHT YOU MIGHT BE GOING DEAF!! 





Just a bit of tongue-in-cheek Geoff :mrgreen:


----------



## Stooby (11 Jan 2015)

The Henry is great, very quiet as it has 2 modes. It comes on in a quiet less powerful mode that seems fine for most things and at the flip of switch goes up to full power, I use this on other things. I checked to db ratings before buying and it is a lot quieter than any of the dust extraction systems I could afford.
Martin what is the striped pipe extending from your set up? And how is it attached. I have acquired some piping and will be getting some connectors to set mine up in this way.


----------



## nadnerb (11 Jan 2015)

Hi Gill
I use the same as Martin and Geoff for the upper suction, however under the saw I built a box between the saw table and the bench. this has a door on it for changing the blade. all the saw dust collects in that and I have to empty it once a week. I only use my saw at 90 degrees so the box catches all the saw dust,
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Bryan Bennett (11 Jan 2015)

Gill I thank Geoff every day for his suction method,with mostly doing internal cuts and using reverse blades.The sawdust comes up and the suction takes it away,Happy Days. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## martinka (11 Jan 2015)

Stooby":2v21yy0w said:


> Martin what is the striped pipe extending from your set up? And how is it attached. I have acquired some piping and will be getting some connectors to set mine up in this way.



It's a lashup.  I cut an insert on the scroll saw to go in the larger pipe so that I could attach a smaller pipe, with the added advantage that it would be able to slide in and out to adjust the height. The striping is electrical earth tape around the pipe to take up the slack, because I made a booboo cutting the insert. I made the insert from 4 rings, 10mm thick, glued together, but when I sanded them, I ended up with the hole slightly too big for the smaller pipe.


----------



## Chippygeoff (11 Jan 2015)

I love your cemments Barry, made me laugh. Reminds of when I was married. The wife said, "Your as deaf as a post. I said, "Was there any for me."

Seriously, I am not that deaf. I get by with just one hearing aid.


----------



## Claymore (11 Jan 2015)

...........


----------



## gilljc (12 Jan 2015)

Hmmm....will give this a go, not sure I will ever be able to get all the dust, but hopefully this will be a bit better, amy need to move it round to other side of saw as it is a bit of a stretch for vacuum pipe, have tried moving vacuum, but it is in the best place for me to be able to pop the button with my foot...thanks for your help all .


----------



## Stooby (12 Jan 2015)

I saw this today and it looks like a good idea, not sure if screwing into the Hoover's casing will cause it to lose suction though:
http://www.familyhandyman.com/workshop/vacuum-attachment-for-adjustable-dust-control/view-all


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Jan 2015)

gilljc":2t08d5yn said:


> Hmmm....will give this a go . . .



Whoah . . . if you ever give up the scrolling Gill, you could always go into plumbing ;-)

Barry


----------



## scrimper (13 Jan 2015)

I have been quiet on this one as I am ashamed to say that I have never used any extraction on my scroll saws, I do on my other machines and I did try it on the Hegner but one thing I like about the Hegner is that it's nice and quiet to use and an extractor seems to spoil that for me. If fairness if one is using the saw a lot as some here do I can understand why using an extractor is better.

Am I the only one here who does not use extraction on a scroll saw?


----------



## jonluv (13 Jan 2015)

Hi Scrimper,

I tried using a vac but the noise was terrible, even made a cyclone which collected the dust very well but of course still had the noise , which made listening to the radio impossible-- so all I do now is " cut and vac" and sometimes just " cut and cut"

John


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Jan 2015)

I think the biggest mess-creating machine in my workshop ( apart from the lathe, of course) is the sliding chop saw. It spews dust everywhere. I have seen some dust collection hoods described on this ( totally brilliant) forum. Must get round to sorting it out one day.
Interesting plumbing arrangements though.

K


----------



## scrimper (13 Jan 2015)

graduate_owner":10p9g369 said:


> I think the biggest mess-creating machine in my workshop ( apart from the lathe, of course) is the sliding chop saw. It spews dust everywhere. I have seen some dust collection hoods described on this ( totally brilliant) forum. Must get round to sorting it out one day.
> Interesting plumbing arrangements though.
> 
> K



I have made a system for my Dewalt radial arm saw that works a treat, I use an old aquavac underneath that starts with the saw, I built a collecting chamber at the back sucked by the vac and it works brilliantly. The Aquavac is noisy but so it the saw so I don't notice with my ear muffs on.


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Jan 2015)

scrimper":22pe97au said:


> Am I the only one here who does not use extraction on a scroll saw?



+1 :wink: for no extraction and +1 =D> as a very happy Hegner user


----------



## martinka (13 Jan 2015)

The chap who scrolls names at Whitby has the best dust extraction, he works outside. 

Actually he has a Henry under his table, it wouldn't do to have sawdust covering one of the main tourist streets.


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Jan 2015)

This works perfectly for both table saw and router.

Edit: There's now a router inserted into the left hand table top. I simply switch hoses.


----------



## gilljc (13 Jan 2015)

As to my plumbing skills, think I am best sticking to driving instruction :shock: 
I have to agree that it is nicer to work without the vac, but my shed is coated in very fine dust, maybe because I tend to prefer to use very fine blades and there is always lots of fine dust flying around when I am cutting. I was starting g to feel quite ill after doing a lot of scrolling, although not so bad since I changed from using spray lacquer to a wax finish #-o I do sometimes r ember to put on my mask but it makes my nose run (though you probably didn't want to know that  .)
In the summer I usually work with the door open and no vac, just my trusty can of wasp spray at my side..
I have to admit the scroll saw is the most innocent party in the shed, but I am trying to better about using the vac when running the belt and disc sander, have to have door open when using the planer thicknesser (lucky my neighbour is a bit deaf - I think he was before he moved in) just need to figure out practical ways of hooking up the little table saw and my bodged up router table - now they REALLY make a mess, think I need a bigger shed....


----------



## scrimper (14 Jan 2015)

You really do need dust extraction when using a disc/belt sander, it's probably the worst think for your health having fine sanding dust reign free.
I have a 6"belt/9"disc nutool sander and what I did was make a cabinet/stand and fitted it with a Hoover constellation and using a home-made valve box I can switch the suction from disc to belt etc the extractor comes on automatically with the sander and works well.


----------



## Graham Orm (14 Jan 2015)

gilljc":3pp54bg9 said:


> As to my plumbing skills, think I am best sticking to driving instruction :shock:
> I have to agree that it is nicer to work without the vac, but my shed is coated in very fine dust, maybe because I tend to prefer to use very fine blades and there is always lots of fine dust flying around when I am cutting. I was starting g to feel quite ill after doing a lot of scrolling, although not so bad since I changed from using spray lacquer to a wax finish #-o I do sometimes r ember to put on my mask but it makes my nose run (though you probably didn't want to know that  .)
> In the summer I usually work with the door open and no vac, just my trusty can of wasp spray at my side..
> I have to admit the scroll saw is the most innocent party in the shed, but I am trying to better about using the vac when running the belt and disc sander, have to have door open when using the planer thicknesser (lucky my neighbour is a bit deaf - I think he was before he moved in) just need to figure out practical ways of hooking up the little table saw and my bodged up router table - now they REALLY make a mess, think I need a bigger shed....



Forget runny noses, get a quality rubber face mask and wear it ALL the time. If there is dust about it gets disturbed even when you're not using the machines by just walking by, and you are breathing it in....*and it's quite literally lethal*. Paper masks are a waste of time, invest in a good quality one and maintain it. Don't take it off until you have swept up and dusted your clothes down.

I'd rather put up with a runny nose than Emphysema....or worse. I can't overstate this, do some reading up.


----------



## jpw123 (14 Jan 2015)

bodgerbaz":3htkm4x0 said:


> scrimper":3htkm4x0 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one here who does not use extraction on a scroll saw?
> ...




I second no extraction, i cut outside, make sure wind is blowing from the side, Bitterly cold eastly is best 
takes all the dust away no problem :roll:


----------



## martinka (14 Jan 2015)

jpw123":1dgbbjk8 said:


> I second no extraction, i cut outside, make sure wind is blowing from the side, Bitterly cold eastly is best
> takes all the dust away no problem :roll:



Looks like you will be busy today and tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## scrimper (14 Jan 2015)

I find it impossible to wear a mask, either because I find them terribly uncomfortable or they fog up my glasses and I can't see. TBH I find scroll sawing a relaxing thing to do but if I had to sit there wearing a mask I don't think I would bother.
With other machines I can see why a mask is good but with my scroll saw it would just spoil my experience, both my dad and my granddad did a great deal of fret-sawing and never wore a mask, both lived to an old age my dad to 93.


----------



## toesy (28 Jan 2015)

Hi all, 

My setup, I use a dust extractor which has a 100mm pipe to the bottom section which you can see the aluminium plate with the holes. 

I then use the hold down with some cunning tape work to hold a 62mm pipe which sits right behind the blade, and this is also connected to the same dust extractor. 

I also have a dust gate connected underneath on the 100mm bottom pipe, which lets me shut this off so all the suction goes to the top.

Its not brilliant but it seems to work


----------



## 8squared (29 Jan 2015)

Hoover's come with a standard length of pipe, possibly to give the best suction/manoeuvrebility ... so adding more length of pipe have any of you noticed any reduction in performance? 

The Mrs just got a small Dyson type cyclone and I was very impressed, so if there is very little if any reduction in suction and I could add about 3ft of flexible pipe then that would be a lot better than my current extraction.... I have a window open.


----------



## DiscoStu (29 Jan 2015)

I found that good dust extraction makes a big difference and from a health perspective I think it's important. I made a "dust centre" which is basically a series of blast gates. You open the one you want for the tool you're using. Below this are power strips and these connect to a master / slave plug. The slave end has a Karcher vac attached. The vac connects to a cyclone and this connects to the dust centre. 

You open the blast gate and power in the machine and the vac starts immediately. It works really well. The hose is all 2.5" and therefore the Festool hose also fits in, so I have a 5m hose for hand held tools as well. 

Here's some photos





















I label all of the gates and the plugs so it's all pretty straightforward.


----------

